# Neue tolle RTL2 Werbung



## Aufreger01 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi Buffed Team,

eigentlich stört mich Werbung überhaupt nicht. Was ich aber null leiden kann ist, Werbung die sich einfach in die Seite schiebt, ganz super toll wenn die Werbung sogar mit Ton ist und man nebenher Winamp o. ä. offen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen mir kann die Werbung auch die halbe Seite belegen, aber bitte nichts überdecken.


Danke


----------



## B3N (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wir sind uns dessen bewusst und haben bereits intern darüber gesprochen. Auch wir finden diese Art von Werbung nicht wirklich prickelnd. Jetzt im Moment lässt sich zwar nichts ändern, aber für die Zukunft evt.


----------



## Kageko (6. Oktober 2006)

Fuer Mozillabenutzer (Mozilla 1.7.12) ist  es sogar noch aergerlicher, da die Werbung die Buttons ab dem 3. komplett abdeckt.
Sprich 
    * Charakter
kann man ansehen
    * Talente
kann man sehen wenn man ins linke Drittel des Buttons klickt
    * Fertigkeiten
    * Rezepte
    * Visitenkarten
bringt einen zur RTL2 Seite... >.<


----------



## Roran (6. Oktober 2006)

Kageko schrieb:


> Fuer Mozillabenutzer (Mozilla 1.7.12) ist  es sogar noch aergerlicher, da die Werbung die Buttons ab dem 3. komplett abdeckt.
> Sprich
> * Charakter
> kann man ansehen
> ...


Wenn man etwas wartet,
kommt unten am Rand Schlatsymbole.

Da kann man den Sound " MUTEN " und man kann es per (X) schliessen.


----------



## Fairies (6. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas wartet,
> kommt unten am Rand Schlatsymbole.
> 
> Da kann man den Sound " MUTEN " und man kann es per (X) schliessen.



Macintosh user habens noch besser.
Auch wenn ich per (x) RTL Werbung schiesse, kann ich ungefähr halbe seite nicht mehr bedienen.


----------



## Crowley (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Fairies, welchen Browser benutzt du denn.


----------



## Gast (6. Oktober 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Hallo Fairies, welchen Browser benutzt du denn.



Safari Version 2.0.4 (419.3)


----------



## GamefreakX (6. Oktober 2006)

Die Werbung ist schon sehr störend wenn man sich länger als 5 Minuten auf fer Seite aufhalten will...
Es könnte wenigstens ein Cookie gesetzt werden, damit die Werbung nur einmal automatisch abgespielt wird und nicht immer wenn man eine neue Seite öffnet oder aktuallisiert.
Oder nehmt gleich eine andere Werbung...


----------



## Crowley (6. Oktober 2006)

Wem sagst du das, Gamefreak. Ich bin den ganzen Tag auf der Seite und auch schon mächtig genervt von dem Teil, weil es bei jedem Seiten aufbau erstmal die ganze Fläche verlinkt, bevor es sich wieder einklappt.

Leider lässt sich daran jetzt nichts mehr drehen. Die Anzeige ist verkauft und die Werbeagentur von RTL2 kann uns auch keine Alternativen zur Verfügung stellen. Das müssen wir jetzt wohl leider durchstehen.

Wir bemühen uns aber zukünftige Kampagnen mit der Anzeigenabteilung besser abzustimmen, so das der Nutzwert unserer Seite nicht darunter leidet.


----------



## Xathras (6. Oktober 2006)

ich schliesse mich dem o.g. an.

erst dröhnts im kopfhörer und dann lande ich beim klicken auf die fertigkeiten 5 mal auf der rtl2 seite.

daumen nach unten für so nen blödsinn


----------



## Nico Zimmermann (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Der Banner ist ein echter Grund diese Seite nicht mehr zu besuchen.

Wirklich sehr schade - da hat jemand echt nicht aufgepasst.

Liebe Grüße, Nico Zimmermann


----------



## Karolina Schmitz (6. Oktober 2006)

Ja, finde ich auch, habe die Seite echt gerne und oft benutzt, aber der Banner ist UNERTRÄGLICH!!

Suche mich schon nach Alternativseiten um.. :-(

Wirklich schade! Hoffentlich bringt das jemand schnell wieder in Ordnung..

Liebe Grüße
Karo


----------



## Crowley (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Contentbereich der BLASC-Seiten etwas nach unten geschoben, so dass man nicht mehr so oft versehentlich auf das Banner klickt. Mehr kann ihc im Moment leider auch nicht tun.


----------



## Nautum (7. Oktober 2006)

Also mich schlägt buffed.de nicht das erste mal so richtig...
Was soll das ?
Warum macht ihr das ?
Ne,... also nach drei Tagen ist schluß, dann bin ich wirklich weg.

Es gibt doch viel geilere Wege um an Geld zu kommen, da muß man sich doch nicht Blasc.de kaufen und so einen Mist verzapfen ?


----------



## Roran (7. Oktober 2006)

Nautum schrieb:


> Also mich schlägt buffed.de nicht das erste mal so richtig...
> Was soll das ?
> Warum macht ihr das ?
> Ne,... also nach drei Tagen ist schluß, dann bin ich wirklich weg.
> ...


Ich glaube du bist nicht der Einzige, den diese RTL2 Werbung nerft.
Mich nerft das auch ganz schön, wenn ich ehrlich bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber leider ist es im Moment nicht zu ändern, bis der Zeitraum für die "Vermietung " des Werbeplatzes abgelaufen ist.

Und wir von BLASC Team, werden auch sehr da von generft,
wir sind öfter auf BLASC.de,
ich hoff mal, das die Werbeagentur von RTL2 uns eine Alternativen zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## trueleader (8. Oktober 2006)

wieso muss es ausserdem ein video sein? 
nur weil in 75% der bevölkerung dsl mit xxx bandbreite zur verfügung steht, ist das nicht überall so. und während ich nur mal ewigkeiten versucht habe etwas hier zu suchen, ging im restlichen netzwerk hier gar kein internet mehr, da die ganze bandbreite zugemüllt ist :/


----------



## Roran (8. Oktober 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> *Wem sagst du das, Gamefreak. Ich bin den ganzen Tag auf der Seite und auch schon mächtig genervt von dem Teil, weil es bei jedem Seiten aufbau erstmal die ganze Fläche verlinkt, bevor es sich wieder einklappt.*
> 
> Leider lässt sich daran jetzt nichts mehr drehen. Die Anzeige ist verkauft und die Werbeagentur von RTL2 kann uns auch keine Alternativen zur Verfügung stellen. Das müssen wir jetzt wohl leider durchstehen.
> 
> Wir bemühen uns aber zukünftige Kampagnen mit der Anzeigenabteilung besser abzustimmen, so das der Nutzwert unserer Seite nicht darunter leidet.


----------



## wastED (10. Oktober 2006)

Firefox User können die Werbung mit Adblock (Extension) einfach umgehen. Als temporäre Lösung bis die Werbung entfernt/gewechselt wird sicherlich hilfreich.


----------



## B3N (10. Oktober 2006)

Die Werbung ist im übrigen nun weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gahsul (17. Oktober 2006)

Habe auf Buffed.de noch nie Werbung gesehen dank Werbeblocker.


----------



## Xathras (17. Oktober 2006)

ich lass meinen blocker auf den meisten Seiten aus und klicke auch ab und an mal auf nen banner. das ist meine art die arbeit der webmaster zu unterstützen, zumal es mich nichts kostet.

nur wenn es unverschämt wird und die seite teilweise nicht mehr bedienbar ist ,wie bei dieser rtl2-anzeige, mache ich mir die mühe und aktiviere meinen ad-blocker


----------



## Roran (17. Oktober 2006)

Dieser Werbebanner ist ja schon nicht mehr auf der Seite.
Von daher ist das Thema gegessen.


----------



## MCMoses (25. Oktober 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Die Werbung ist im übrigen nun weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaub ich nicht, Tim.
Bei mir ist die noch immer da, und noch immer kann ich die obersten Buttons nicht klicken.
Und neuerdings geht der close button nicht mehr, da komm ich immer auf die verdammte RTL2 Seite.

Bitte unternehmt doch endlich was!!


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2006)

MCMoses schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, Tim.
> Bei mir ist die noch immer da, und noch immer kann ich die obersten Buttons nicht klicken.
> Und neuerdings geht der close button nicht mehr, da komm ich immer auf die verdammte RTL2 Seite.
> 
> Bitte unternehmt doch endlich was!!



Hallo MCMoses,

Der Banner ist in veränderter Form WIEDER da. Mittlerweile öffnet er sich nurnoch einmal wenn man die Maus darüber bewegt, ansonsten per Klick auf den rechten Bereich des Banners. Außerdem ist der Sound standardmäßig deaktiviert und der Close Button funktioniert in Firefox und IE wunderbar. Der Banner wird aber nicht auf Ewig auf der Seite bleiben, keine Sorge.


----------



## MCMoses (25. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die schnelle und aufklärende Antwort!


----------

